# Thomas Guthrie on the source of Britain’s ordered liberty



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 8, 2019)

... It is our freedom, our mental, social, political, religious freedom — which has made us great; and these, with God’s blessing, we owe to his word. The Bible has been the source of our liberties. The Bible and the Shorter Catechism, read and studied by Scotchmen, these have toughened their intellects, and set all the wheels of their minds in motion. ...

For more, see Thomas Guthrie on the source of Britain’s ordered liberty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

